# محاضرة رائعة جدا في اساسيات تشكيل المعادن



## محمد كيكاني (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اهدي الى اخوتي في الملتقى
محاضرة رائعة وشاملة في تشكيل المعادن
وكذلك تاثير عمليات التشكيل على خواص المعدن وغيرها الكثير
سلامي للجميع ولاتبخلو علينا بالرد والدعاء 
الرابط هو
http://rapidshare.com/files/162535718/lecture_3_metal_Forming_Fundamentals.zip.html


----------



## mamadali (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر 
فعلا محاضرة جيدة 
واتمنى الباقى ان امكن


----------



## عمر العامري (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير
 محاضرة رائعة 
وموضوع مهم لي فانا انتضر المزيد
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thnx too much


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## لبيب الشرعبي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد كيكاني قال:


> اهدي الى اخوتي في الملتقى
> محاضرة رائعة وشاملة في تشكيل المعادن
> وكذلك تاثير عمليات التشكيل على خواص المعدن وغيرها الكثير
> سلامي للجميع ولاتبخلو علينا بالرد والدعاء
> ...


 
الشكر الجزيل لمجهودك الرائع

ارجو ان ترفع المحاظرة مرة اخري 

عندما افتح يعطني رسالة 
error


----------



## محمد كيكاني (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ لبيب الشرعبي قمت بتحديث الرابط ويمكنك الان من تحميله 
ولك جزيل الشكر على الملاحظة
الرابط هو
http://rapidshare.com/files/163159679/lecture_3_metal_Forming_Fundamentals.zip.html


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بجهدك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، وبأنتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## ابوزهراء (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجومنكم المساعدة للحصول على بحث حول السيراميك ضمن هندسة المواد 
ارجو المساعدة وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابراهيم بامرني (5 ديسمبر 2008)

رزقك الله الجنة


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن تحميله على موقع رفع اخر لانه لا يفتح اللينك
وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ةخا قثيش (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا الاسراع فى رفع واحد اخر وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

رجاء تحديث الرابط و شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## دكتور نور (7 يناير 2009)

شكراً اخى العزيز و لكن فوجئت بهذه الرساله من رابيد شير:
Error

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.\

ارجو الافاده افادك الله
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## msaid34 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا لم أجد أي شيء


----------

